# What is "too old"



## cellgirl99 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone I"m 31 and seriously considering going into some sort of professional cooking classes/school. Is 31 to old to start?


----------



## chef_bob (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't think your ever really too old to make a switch, if your willing to make some sacrifices. Most professionals I know started in their teens at minimum wage as a dish washer, porter or prep cook. By starting at 31 you have to aceppt that you need to start at an entry level position and work you way up. If you can afford the finacial side of it, my opinion is Go for it!


----------



## texaswango (Jan 9, 2005)

As a 38 year old student, it is the best thing I have done for myself. I know when I graduate I will not be making the bucks as I was told by the school counselor. I didn't get into it for the money though. 

Cooking is the one thing in life outside of spiritual and children that I have a true passion for. It is something I should have done upon graduation from high school, but I don't know that I would have appreciated the learning experiences then as I do now. I know that at my age, I need every advantage I can get so I milk my instructors for every bit of knowledge I can and maintain my 4.0. 

Life is too short to be unhappy in something we spend so much time at. If you will be 35 at graduation, so what, you will be 35 anyway, right.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

At 31 your just starting to live, GO FOR IT !!! and never look back , Enjoy every minute of your life , Cook with passion and dig deeper than you are taught , That is where the fun is !!! :chef:


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh yeah , The answer to your original question "What is too old " Too old is the day after you pass. :chef:


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

31 isn't too old to start. It may give you an advantage. By now you've worked for a living, had many life experiences and (if you want to be a cook) learned the importance of working hard. So many kids get into cooking simply because it's easy to get a job in the kitchen. No matter how many years you spend doing it, you'll never learn a lot if you don't take it seriously. A driven 31 year old will advance a lot faster with his work ethic and maturity than a lazy and unmotivated kid (_not that I'm implying all kids are that way_).


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

what are you kidding?
I am 34 this year and graduating in May. I am continuing on for my b.s. after grauduation. i am doing it all, pictures, class ring the whole nine yards, but for me it means so much more i am sure than my classmates in thier teens and early twenties. what are you waiting for...apply!
oh and btw....i am the biggest nerd on campus, because all my work is ontime, i study for tests, and ask a crap load of questions. i connect with my classmates on other topics and they ask me for advice in matters of love and whatnot. its a very cool position...and funny to hear of thier bingeful weekends...i laugh all the way to my GPA, and think i wouldn't trade this experience for anything in the world. as an aside, i opted for a "name brand school" hoping in my maturity that it would get my foot in the door a bit easier, so you may want to consider that as an option.


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

I started at 44.
Yes it hurts. A lot.

It's worth it.


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

old is better, my man!! (or woman!!)

your tastes have matured. you have experienced more (or should have).
you've been exposed to more and different cuisines. you know how you
want to be treated.

all things that add to the restuarant's (chef's) success. helps to establish
signiture dishes. it's all good.

too old is for doctors and such where they invest $200,000+ in your education and expect you to live long enough to make it "worth it".


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

For the 3'rd or 4'th time I changed careers, this time at age 51. From computers which took a real hit, I moved into teaching. **** age.


----------



## crusso (Feb 19, 2005)

It doesn't look like you need any additional replies - all the replies were right on target.

I started at 30...I'm 51 now. Just take care of your health, get enough sleep, if your chef insists on you working 14 and 16 hour days, and you just can't do it, let him or her know, and if need be, switch jobs. 

You will need to invest in a 'very' good pair of shoes in order to survive.

And lastly...if you don't start now, where will you be 10 years from now?

Good Luck!

Chef Carmine Russo


----------



## darlingnikki (Feb 24, 2005)

I definetly don't think that 31 is to old to start. You may think that it would be but believe me it's not. When I was attending school I had a lady there that was in her mid forties starting school. And from what I know it wasn't just for learning to cook it was to use. I have worked with some people that are older and have just started out. I say that if you feel that you can do it go for it an never look back. On average people change careers every 6 years. It seems crazy but I can see why. I hope that whatever you do you go after it and do it well. :chef:


----------



## keki60 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'mm 44 and going to school. i am in my first semester. so i say no you are never too old. besides i dont want to be sitting in a nursing home one day thinking i shoulda gone to culinary school!LOL




kelly
who is slowly doing her 100 thngs to do before i die list


----------



## bazookajoe (Jul 12, 2004)

I started at 33, six years later, I have 3 out of 4, 4* restaurants under my belt, yes it's hard, yes its worth it. Yes, get the shoes! Get the supports as well. The culinary field has so many aspects, dabble a little, definitely ask questions, like you do. Restaurants are only one of many options, Hotels, catering, definitely institutional. Think of long term benefits the longer you explore your culinary interests. Good luck.


----------

